# Sacramento vs. L.A. Lakers Game Thread (12/16)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (15-6) vs Los Angeles Lakers (12-9)
Arco Arena, Thursday December 16th, 2004
7:30pm PT, TNT *

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 





































Chris Mihm/Lamar Odom/Caron Butler/Kobe Bryant/Chucky Atkins *</center>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Vlade's first game back in Sac! He will get the biggest standing ovation ever for an opponent at Arco:yes:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Vlade's first game back in Sac! He will get the biggest standing ovation ever for an opponent at Arco:yes:


I agree hopefully its on Tv, wouldnt want to miss this game.

By the way sweet avatar


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kings win, that's all I really know.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Mark Kreidler: The thrill - and the hate - are gone 

Webber makes great strides: He's playing more like his old self and trying to be a motivating force


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

"They've still got 'Lakers' displayed clearly on their chests," Reynolds said, "and they're still from L.A. I can hate 'em, no problem."

:laugh: 

Kings 105
lakers 97


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Lakers 93
Kings 99

Peja: 28 pts
Webber: 22 pts, 13 Reb
Bibby: 17 pts


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

can someone post a video of Divac's ovation when he gets into the game? 

thanks


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

Is Webber's knee healed ? How many games can he go this year ? If this keeps up, we will win the West.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If Vlade even gets to play....:sigh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

8-0 run...Bibby is looking good.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.leighsilver.com/Kobeprise.htm

Vlade is coming in!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

At the half:

Lakers 55
Kings 49


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> http://www.leighsilver.com/Kobeprise.htm
> 
> Vlade is coming in!


Peja Vu did you add this in?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Peja Vu did you add this in?


Add what in?

I didn't edit your post at all...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Jesus Chist....they are scoring every time down the court

83-66. 2:43 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

WOW, we stink!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Heading to the 4th quarter:

Lakers 92
Kings 71

:|


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I think I threw up like 15 times...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> I think I threw up like 15 times...


Tierre Brown:upset: 

Hey, at least we get to play the Hornets on Sunday


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> Tierre Brown:upset:
> ...


We better watch out for Dan Dickau


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

GAME OVER:

Lakers 115
Kings 99

Box Score


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Lakers shot really well today, we gave them lots of open looks we need to step up our D its terrible. Peja did a nice job on caron today.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Hopefully we'll beat them next time. :whoknows:


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

i did not see the game but was looking at the boxscore and one thing stood out. Who the Hell did Tierre Brown score 15pts on 6-9 shooting on you guys.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings.com 

Recap: Bryant, Lakers Slam Kings 
Postgame Quotes-vs LA Lakers 

SacBee 

Seems like old times: With little interest in playing defense - or playing, for that matter - the Kings are humbled by the Lakers 

Ailene Voisin: Kobe puts the Lakers on his back

Fans welcome Divac 'home' 

Webber, Divac finally get together 

Kings notes: Looking for wins against the best


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Correct Predictions (Updated 12/17): 

Jewelz, Matt85163, and Plastic Man lead the way with 8 correct predictions.


----------

